# Các Chị Hâm Mộ Phi Nhung Đi Thi Ca Sĩ Giấu Mặt Ko?



## Chung Ca (24 Tháng chín 2015)

Đài Vĩnh Long đang có chương trình bắt chước giống giọng ca sĩ nà mấy chị em ui, có ai mê Phi Nhung thì đi thi lẹ đi kẻo hết hạn nha, bữa ông anh ở nhà mê Quang Lê và hát y chang luôn nhưng đăng ký muộn nên không kịp thi. Nghe bảo đợt rồi có Quang lê, Khởi My, Phương thanh. Đợt này thì có Phi Nhung và kasim hoàng vũ nữa (giống Kassim khó giả nè, ai giống đi thi chắc khó có đối thủ).

Giám khảo quyền lực là Hoài linh và chí tài và 1 nùi ca sĩ diễn viên nổi tiếng nữa, bữa em tui đi nó gặp ngay Chí tài về nó kể nghe mà rớt cả hàm=))


----------



## Như Như (25 Tháng chín 2015)

Em mê khởi my =)) cũng hơi giống, để thử sức xem thế nào


----------



## Kem Kem (25 Tháng chín 2015)

Hát giống quang lê gấu dữ vại, chỉ thấy hát như phương thanh dễ nhất, cứ gào là dc


----------



## NhuTruc (29 Tháng chín 2015)

EM tao cũng đi thi cái này nè =))) nó thi hát giống khởi my hehehehe


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (29 Tháng chín 2015)

Mình thấy đang có đợt tham gia hát gioogs UHP đó, bạn nào thi đi liền kìa, gameshow này hay


----------



## Trương Mỹ Hà (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Chương trình quy tụ toàn ca sỉ với những danh hài nổi tiếng không vậy. Chỉ cần hát giống giọng ca sĩ là có thể tham gia ah.


----------



## phamthuygiang (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Úi ghê có game show kiểu này nữa ah, Tui thấy tổ chức kiểu này  cũng hay đó cho những người thích ca hát rồi là fan của các các sĩ thể hiện


----------



## nguyenlinhha (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Trương Mỹ Hà đã viết:


> Chương trình quy tụ toàn ca sỉ với những danh hài nổi tiếng không vậy. Chỉ cần hát giống giọng ca sĩ là có thể tham gia ah.


Đúng rồi đó bạn ơi, nếu bạn hát giống thì cứ gửi clip tham gia, bên BTC nghe được thì sẽ ok thôi. Mà thím tính tham dự ah :v


----------



## dangha (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Thằng bạn tui ở Vĩnh Long nó cũng vừa mới đăng ký gửi tham gia kìa. Nó hát giống Quốc Việt lắm. Không biết có được không mà thấy no hóa hức ghê á


----------



## phandinhminh (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Không biết có thần tượng Mỹ Tâm của mình không nhỉ, hóng quá đi thôi. Khi nào ghi hình vậy mọi người ơi


----------



## dainamly (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Hát giống giọng Kasim Hoàng Vũ khó thật rồi, chất giọng hay mà khỏe nữa chứ


----------



## vangnank (2 Tháng mười 2015)

dainamly đã viết:


> Hát giống giọng Kasim Hoàng Vũ khó thật rồi, chất giọng hay mà khỏe nữa chứ


Không khó mới lạ á, nhưng tui có thằng bạn hat y chang nhé. Mỗi lần nó hat là đám con gái trường tui mê mệt chắc kêu nó thử tham gia gameshow này xem sao quá


----------



## nghiahanng (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Tui đọc thấy tin là ngày mai 3/10 sẽ có tổ chức casting ghi hình rồi đó mọi người. Coi ngó bộ hot hen


----------



## minhmanna (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Có danh hài Hoài Linh chuyên giả giọng hát đó kìa=)) May mà chú ấy làm giám khảo  không là đi thi giật hết giải )


----------



## munam (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Đây ca sĩ Quốc Việt nè mọi người ai thần tượng mà có giọng hat giống thì nhớ mà tham gia


----------



## phungke (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Ghê thiệt  mời 2 danh hài nổi tiếng làm ban giám khảo luôn. Chưa cần biết sao nhìn vô là biết gameshow đầu tư mạnh rồi.


----------



## hathinam (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Ngày mai thèn bạn tui cũng đi tham gia nè. Có ai ngày mai đi casting không, tới xem thần tượng bằng da bằng thịt của mình luôn keke.


----------



## phươngvĩha (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Mọi người cho  e hỏi casting có được hát với nhạc hay là hát chay, nếu có thì beat nhạc mình tự chuẩn bị hay là chương trình chuẩn bị sẵn ạ???


----------



## Namviet hai (2 Tháng mười 2015)

phươngvĩha đã viết:


> Mọi người cho  e hỏi casting có được hát với nhạc hay là hát chay, nếu có thì beat nhạc mình tự chuẩn bị hay là chương trình chuẩn bị sẵn ạ???


Casting thì thường sẽ hát chay. Nếu bạn muốn hát với nhạc thì tự chuẩn bị thôi. Mà bạn tham gia hát giống giọng ca sĩ nào á


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (2 Tháng mười 2015)

3/10 là ghi hình đó nha mấy thím, zô mà coy đi


----------



## NhuTruc (2 Tháng mười 2015)

Bao giờ có ĐVH nhỉ, tui hát giống ổng lắm, 3/10 này anh tui thi giống kassim nè


----------



## NhuTruc (6 Tháng mười 2015)

=))) chờ khắc việt mãi mà k được nè, thèm thi mà hát k dc


----------



## Kem Kem (8 Tháng mười 2015)

Chú hoài linh chú ấy tham gia thì ai cũng khoái, có trấn thành k nhỉ


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (8 Tháng mười 2015)

Mình k thích cái chương trình này ở chỗ casting đông mà chọn ít ng quá, nói chung tui rớt huhuh


----------



## langquen (11 Tháng mười 2015)

HeHeTaLaBeTr đã viết:


> Mình k thích cái chương trình này ở chỗ casting đông mà chọn ít ng quá, nói chung tui rớt huhuh


Thôi cố gắng đợt sau bạn ơi, được đi casting là vui lắm rồi, tui ở xa không đi được nè, đang hóng 21h túi nay để xem


----------



## chuotcong (11 Tháng mười 2015)

langquen đã viết:


> Thôi cố gắng đợt sau bạn ơi, được đi casting là vui lắm rồi, tui ở xa không đi được nè, đang hóng 21h túi nay để xem


21h hôm nay lên sóng rồi hả bạn, để xem như thế nào phiên bản này của HQ xem hay lắm. Bên mình không biết sao


----------



## hoaihoang (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Chương trình này có sự tham gia của 2 danh hài nổi tiếng Hoài Linh và Chí Tài thì chắc chắn phải hay và đáng để xem rồi.


----------



## nenduyenngam (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Gameshow này hay đó vừa tìm kiếm tài năng ca hát, vừa giúp người xem giải trí sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng.


----------



## vomanhung (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Mọi người ai fan của Quang Lê không nhỉ, tối nay hóng xem nhé, tập đầu tiên là của ca sĩ Quang Lê đó,


----------



## kimanhnam (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Wow có Quang Lê nữa hả, tui là fan ruột nè keke. Tiếc quá nhỉ không biết để đi xem trực tiếp để gặp mặt thần tượng luôn. Hôm nay mấy giờ vậy thím


----------



## lienquannu (11 Tháng mười 2015)

Có ai vặn dùm cái đồng hồ cho đến 21h giờ không nhỉ, chứ hóng quá rồi nè


----------



## Kem Kem (13 Tháng mười 2015)

Tập 1 coi hay quá, hixx bị thích chương trình này rồi í


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (13 Tháng mười 2015)

Có mấy cái cũng còn chưa đầy đủ nhưng đài truyền hình vĩnh long đúng là tổ chức nhiều game show rất hay, mình vote


----------



## hajimetotochan (14 Tháng mười 2015)

hay không mấy bác ơi? hôm trước em bận không xem được. tò mò chút chút vì không biết nó có gì mới hơn các cuộc thi ca hát khác ko?


----------



## Kem Kem (18 Tháng mười 2015)

Phi nhung xong tới phương thanh nè, phương thanh hat tập 2 hay lắm đó


----------



## Kem Kem (22 Tháng mười 2015)

Tập 3 sắp ra, Khởi My nha mấy thím, chuẩn bị đê


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (22 Tháng mười 2015)

post bài thu bằng cách cmt vào đây vậy có cần điền thông tin gì ko nhỉ ad ? M thích chị Khởi My lắm í


----------



## xươngnam (29 Tháng mười 2015)

Hình như tập của chị Phi Nhung quay bữa 22 phải không mọi người, không biết chừng nào mới lên sóng nhỉ. Tìm khắp gg mà không thấy cái lịch phát các ca sĩ


----------



## HeHeTaLaBeTr (2 Tháng mười một 2015)

Tập 3 Khởi My hát chua loét lun, k khoái tí nào


----------



## Kem Kem (2 Tháng mười một 2015)

Tập 3 có anh Khánh Phương thần tượng của tui :v mê anh này dã man


----------

